# Looking for beachfront locations between St. Augustine & Key Largo



## newhappycamper (Apr 26, 2012)

We have a 31 ft. travel trailer and are heading to Key Largo from Charlotte, NC and would like to spend a few days around 1/2 way. Any suggestions?


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

You can try North Beach Camp Resort. It's just 4.5 miles north of St. Augustine. The sites here are really nice, secluded and shaded, with really nice views especially during sunrise and sunset. There is a really nice restaurant and bar across the beach. It's a bit pricey, but I personally think that it's worth it.


----------

